# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الأنبياء العرب 4 فقط  عليهم الصلاة والسلام يجمع أسماءهم لفظ: [شَهْصَمْ].

## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من حكمة العلي العليم الحكيم سبحانه وتعالى أن أرسل لكل أمة رسولاً يتكلم بلسانها كما قال الله عز وجل في كتابه الكريم : {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ فَيُضِلُّ اللّهُ مَن يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }إبراهيم4 
وقال الإمام الحافظ ابن كثير في كتابه : قصص الأنبياء ،ص *80* :" وفي صحيح ابن حبان عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه في حديثه الطويل في ذكر الأنبياء والمرسلين قال فيه[أي: رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي ذر رضي الله عنه] : « ...وأربعة من العرب : هود ، وشعيب ، وصالح ، ونبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم »". انتهى.
ويجمع أسماء هؤلاء الأربعة من الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام لفظ : [شَهْصَمْ] : فحرف الشين يشير إلى شُعيب عليه السلام وحرف الهاء يشير إلى هود عليه السلام وحرف الصاد يشير إلى صالح عليه السلام وحرف الميم يشير إلى سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وإلى ذلك أشار الشيخ الدكتور /بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد رحمه الله تعالى في حاشية كتابه : الإبطال لنظرية الخلط بين الإسلام وبين غيره من الأديان، عند قوله :

" ومن هذا العدد المبارك : أربعة من العرب ، وهم : هود ، وصالح ، وشعيب ، ومحمد - صلى الله عليهم وسلم أجمعين"[1].
..............................  ...................

[1] - جمعهم بعضهم بقوله : [شَهْصَمْ] .

----------


## خالد الشهري

معلومة رائعه يا ابا داود نفع الله بك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

وإسماعيل صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

أليسَ معدوداً فيهم ؟

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

نعم يا أخي ، وجزاك الله خيرا ،
 واعلم أن بعضهم قد نظم هؤلاء بقوله :
هودٌ شعيبٌ صالحٌ ومحمدُ ****** أوضاعُهم في العجمِ ليستْ توجدُ
والله الموفق ،  والسلام .

----------


## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهإخواني الكرام ...جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم 
*** بالنسبة لسيدنا إسماعيل عليه السلام أصل لسانه عليه السلام أنه ليس عربياً لكن فُتِقَ لسانُهُ بالعربية وتلكلم بعد ذلك بالعربية المُبِينَة كما جاء في الحديث :عن علي رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
"أول من فتق لسانه بالعربية المُبِيْنَة إسماعيل و هوابن أربع عشرة سنة ".
أخرجه الإمام الشيرازي في الألقاب[والكُنى] وصححه الشيخ الألباني في صحيح الجامع الصغير،جـ 1ص 504وأشار أيضاً بقوله :الزبير بن بكار[في النَّسَب]-علي .
الطبراني[ في الكبير ]والديلمي[في مُسنَد الفردوس] ابن عباس.
*** وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح : "[قَوْلُهُ : ( وَتَعَلَّمَ الْعَرَبِيَّة مِنْهُمْ )]:فِيهِ إِشْعَار بِأَنَّ لِسَان أُمّه وَأَبِيهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ عَرَبِيًّا ، وَفِيهِ تَضْعِيف لِقَوْلِ مَنْ رَوَى أَنَّهُ أَوَّل مَنْ تَكَلَّمَ بِالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ ، وَقَدْ وَقَعَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ حَدِيث اِبْن عَبَّاس عِنْد الْحَاكِم فِي " الْمُسْتَدْرَك " بِلَفْظِ " أَوَّل مَنْ نَطَقَ بِالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ إِسْمَاعِيل " وَرَوَى الزُّبَيْر بْن بَكَّارٍ فِي النَّسَب مِنْ حَدِيث عَلِيّ بِإِسْنَادٍ حَسَنٍ قَالَ : " أَوَّل مَنْ فَتَقَ اللَّه لِسَانه بِالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ الْمُبِينَة إِسْمَاعِيل ". وَبِهَذَا الْقَيْد يُجْمَع بَيْن الْخَبَرَيْنِ فَتَكُون أَوَّلِيَّته فِي ذَلِكَ بِحَسَبِ الزِّيَادَة فِي الْبَيَان لَا الْأَوَّلِيَّة الْمُطْلَقَة فَيَكُون بَعْد تَعَلُّمه أَصْل الْعَرَبِيَّة مِنْ جُرْهُم أَلْهَمَهُ اللَّه الْعَرَبِيَّة الْفَصِيحَة الْمُبِينَة فَنَطَقَ بِهَا ، وَيَشْهَد لِهَذَا مَا حَكَاهُ اِبْن هِشَام عَنْ الشَّرْقِيّ بْن قَطَامِيّ " إِنَّ عَرَبِيَّة إِسْمَاعِيل كَانَتْ أَفْصَح مِنْ عَرَبِيَّة يَعْرُب بْن قَحْطَان وَبَقَايَا حِمْيَر وَجُرْهُم " وَيُحْتَمَل أَنْ تَكُون الْأَوَّلِيَّة فِي الْحَدِيث مُقَيَّدَة بِإِسْمَاعِيل بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى بَقِيَّة إِخْوَته مِنْ وَلَد إِبْرَاهِيم فَإِسْمَاعِيل أَوَّل مَنْ نَطَقَ بِالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ مِنْ وَلَد إِبْرَاهِيم ، وَقَالَ اِبْن دُرَيْدٍ فِي " كِتَاب الْوِشَاح " أَوَّل مَنْ نَطَقَ بِالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ يَعْرُب بْن قَحْطَان ثُمَّ إِسْمَاعِيل".انت  هى. 
*** وقال الإمام المُناوِي في فيض القدير ،جـ2ص203: "(ألهم إسماعيل) الذي وقفت عليه في أصول قديمة صحيحة من شعب البيهقي والمستدرك وتلخيصه للذهبي بخطه إبراهيم بدل إسماعيل فليحرر وإنما نشرحه على لفظ إسماعيل (هذا اللسان العربي إلهاما) من الله تعالى أي ألهم الزيادة في بيانه وإيضاح تبيانه بعد ما تعلم العربية من أهل جرهم ولم تكن لسان أبويه كما يشعر به في البخاري في نزول أمه مكة ومرور رفقة من جرهم فتعلم منهم فالأولية في الخبر الآتي أول من فتق لسانه بالعربية إسماعيل ، فالمراد بها الأولية المقيدة بزيادة البيان وأحكام إفصاح ذلك اللسان لا الأولية المطلقة فإنها ليعرب بن قحطان ( الحاكم والبيهقي في شُعب الإيمان عن جابر) قال الحاكم على شرط مسلم واعترضه الذهبي بأن مداره على إبراهيم بن إسحاق الغسيلي وكان يسرق الحديث انتهى.
وقال البيهقي عقب إيراده المحفوظ مرسل. " . انتهى.
*** وقال الإمام المُناوِي في ،جـ3 ص120 2837 :"(أول من فُتِق لسانه) ببناء فتق للمفعول وللفاعل أي الله (بالعربية) أي باللغة العربية وهي كما في المصباح كغيره ما نطق به العر ب (المُبِيْنَة) أي الموضحة الصريحة الخالصة (إسماعيل) ابن إبراهيم الخليل قال الزمخشري : ويسمى أبو الفصاحة قال في الروض الأنف : وهو نبي مرسل إلى جرهم والعماليق الذين كانوا بأرض الحجاز فآمن بعض وكفر بعض (وهو ابن أربع عشرة سنة) قال
الديلمي : أصل الفتق الشق أي أنطق الله لسان إسماعيل حتى تكلم بها وكان أول من نطق بها كذلك وقال في المصباح : يقال العرب العاربة هم الذين تكلموا بلسان يعرب بن قحطان وهو اللسان القديم والعرب المستعربة هم الذين تكلموا بلسان إسماعيل بن إبراهيم وهي لغة الحجاز وما والاها انتهى.
قال ابن حجر : وأفاد بهذا القيد أعني المبينة أوليته في ذلك بحسب الزيادة والبيان لا الأولية المطلقة وإلا فأول من تكلم بالعربية جرهم وتعلمها هو من جرهم ثم ألهمه الله العربية الفصيحة المبينة فنطق بها ويشهد له ما حكي أن عربية إسماعيل كانت أفصح من عربية يعرب بن قحطان وبقايا حمير وجرهم ويحتمل كون الأولية مقيدة بإسماعيل بالنسبة إلى إخوته من ولد إبراهيم (الشيرازي) في كتاب (الألقاب عن علي) أمير المؤمنين ظاهر عدول المصنف للشيرازي أنه لم يره مخرجا لأحد من المشاهير الذين وضع لهم الرموز وهو عجب فقد خرجه الطبراني والديلمي من حديث ابن عباس باللفظ المزبور قال ابن حجر : وإسناده حسن ورواه الزبير بن بكارمن حديث علي رفعه باللفظ المزبور وحسن ابن حجر إسناده أيضاً" . انتهى.

----------


## كمال أحمد

الأخ محمود داود وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد،
فقد اجتهدت جزاك الله خيرا، ولكن ما قلته لا يمنع كون إسماعيل عربيا، وقد أرسله الله إلى قوم من العرب، وأما الحديث الذي أوردته أولا ففيه كلام، فهناك من ضعفه، وهناك من عده من الموضوعات، ويرحم الله الناظم؛ حيث قال:
هود شعيب والنبي صالح....وختام رُسْل الله طه أحمد
وكذاك إسماعيل خامس خمسة.... قد أرسلوا للعُرْبِ كيما يسعدوا

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

الذي يظهرُ-بارك اللهُ فيكم-أنّ إسماعيلَ-عليه السلام-لم يكنْ عربيَّ الأصلِ، وليسَ أدلَّ على ذلك من كونِ اسمه -عليه السلام-علمًا أعجميًا، وأمّا الخبرُ الواردُ في ذلك ونحوُه من مَّا اشتهرَ في كتبِ السير والتاريخ من أنّه تعلمَ العربيةَ المبينةَ من جُرْهُمٍ، فعادة أهلِ الحديثِ التسامحُ في مثلِ هذا، واللهُ أعلمُ.
وقولُ الناظمِ:
وكذاك إسماعيل خامس خمسة.... قد أرسلوا للعُرْبِ كيما يسعدوا
-لا يدلُّ على أنّه-عليه السلام-عربيُّ الأصلِ، غايةُ ما فيه أنه أرسلَ للعربِ، واللهُ أعلمُ.

----------


## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

*جزاكما الله خيراً* 
*الأخ الحبيب كمال بارك الله تعالى فيك بالنسبة ل**[طه وكذلك يس]**ليسا من أسماء سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ لأسباب منها:*
*1- لم يثبت هذان الاسمان للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث صحيح.*
*2- تفسيرهما لايدل على كونهما اسمين للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
*3- قول الراسخين في العلم عند* *[طه وكذلك يس]**الله أعلم بمراده أو يقولون: تقدم الكلام على مثل ذلك في سورة البقرة: أي : أنهما يُعاملان معاملة الحروف المقطعة .*
*4- قول علماء التجويد:إن هناك 29 سورة ابتدأت بالحروف المقطعة.*
*5- قول علماء التجويد:يجمع الحروف المقطعة عدة جمل[مع إسقاط المكرر] منها:*
*أ- نصُّ حكيمٍ قاطع له سر.*
*ب - نصٌّ حكيمٌ قاطع له سر .*
*جـ - طرق سمعك النصيحة.*
*د – صح طريقك مع السنة.*
*وغير ذلك من العبارات التي تحتوي على الحروف الواردة في* *[طه وكذلك يس]** مع وجودها في سور أخرى.*
*6- قول العلماء: أغلب السور التي افتتحت بالحروف المقطعة يأتي بعدها ذكر للقرآن الكريم أو وصفه إلا في :[مريم – العنكبوت – الروم - القلم] ؛ وذلك لحكم أشار إليها الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله تعالى.*
*7- قراءة الإمام أبي جعفر المدني براوييه:ابن وَرْدان وابن جمَّاز بالسكت على جميع الحروف المقطعة وهذان منها فيقرأ : طا . ها. وكذلك يقرأ :طا. سين. فيتعامل معهما كما يتعامل مع سائر الحروف المقطعة.*
*8- طه ويس شأنهما كغيرهما من الحروف المقطعة والتي أمالها القراءكما يلي:*
**** طه:[ ط ]أمالها :شعبة وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر.*
**** [ها]أمال الهاء فقط دون الطاء :ورش وأبو عمرو . والباقون بفتح كل من : الطاء والهاء.*
*فنجد أن هؤلاء القراء رحمهم الله تعالى يتعاملون مع* *[طه وكذلك يس]**كما يتعاملون مع سائر الحروف المقطعة .*

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

جزاك الله خيرًا.
لكنْ ما علاقة هذا بما نحن فيه من بحثٍ؟

----------


## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

الأخ الحبيب أبو بكر ...جزاك الله خيراً
أردت تنبيه أخي الحبيب كمال أحمد لمااستشهد بهذين البيتين:
هود شعيب والنبي صالح....وختام رُسْل الله طه أحمد ................. صلى الله عليه وسلم
وكذاك إسماعيل خامس خمسة.... قد أرسلوا للعُرْبِ كيما يسعدوا
أن طه ليس من أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاستطردت الأنامل ...فعذراً .

----------


## مروان الشاهد

لقد تلقى العرب أكثر الرسالات الربانية حيث ذكر القرآن العشرات من الرسل الذين ارسلهم الله للعرب لتعليمهم وتجهيزهم لأمر جلل ألا وهو نقل دعوة رب العالمين لكل البشر، ولذلك نرى في القرآن الكريم انه يحملهم مسؤولية خاصة تكليفاً لا تشريفاً: وإنه لذكر لك ولقومك وسوف تُسألون. (القرآن تكلم عن انبياء ظهروا في ارض العرب، وربما كان الأنبياء هؤلاء كلهم عرب، ولم يذكر القرآن نبياً من خارج ارض العرب مع ان القرآن الكريم يقول: وإن من أمة إلا خلا فيها نذير، وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً.
في ذهني سؤال اود طرحه:
الانبياء المذكورون في القرآن كلهم عاشوا في بلاد الحجاز وبلاد الشام وعموم الجزيرة ومصر. ومع علمنا بالآية الكريمة: وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً، وان من امة الا خلا فيها نذير، ومع علمنا بوجود امم اخرى، لا نعرف اسماء الانبياء فيهم، والسؤال لماذا اقتصر القرآن على هذه البلاد المذكورة آنفاً في ذكر الانبياء فيها رسولاً.
----قال ابن تيمية: وهذا الحديث ضعيف (أيها النًاس فإنَّ الرب واحد، والأبُ واحد، والدَين واحد، وإنَّ العربيةَ ليست لأحدكم بأبٍ ولا أمّ، إنما هي لسانَّ، فمنْ تكلَّمَ بالعربيةِ فهو عربي)؛ لكنَّ معناه ليس ببعيد. بل هوَ صحيح من بعض الوجوه ولهذا كان المسلمون المتقدموَن لما سكنوَا أرض الشام ومصر ولغة أهلها رومية وقبطيةْ وَأرض العِرَاق وخُرُاسان ولغَة أهلها فارسية. وارض المغرب ولغة أهلها بربرية، عَودوا أهلَ هذه البلاد العربيةَ حتى غلبت على أهل هذه الأمصار مسلمهم وكافرهم. وهكذا كانت خراسان قديماً ثم إنّهم تَساهلوَا في أمر اللُغةِ العربية، واعتادوا الخطابَ بالفارسيةِ حتى غلبت عليهم، وصارت العربية مهجورة عند كثير منهم. وَلا ريب أنَّ هذا مكروه وإنَما الحَسَنُ اعتياد الخِطَاب بالعربيةِ حتى يلقنها الصغار في المكاتب وفي الدورِ، فيظهر شِعَارُ الإِسلام وأهله، ويكون ذلك أسهل على أهل الإسلام في فِقْهِ معاني الكتاب والسنَّةِ وكلامَ السلَفِ، لا سيما ونفس اللغة العربية من الدين، ومعرفتها فَرْضٌ وَاجَبٌ، فَإن فَهْمَ الكتابِ والسُّنةِ فرض ولا يفهم إلا بفهم اللُّغَةِ العربيةِ، وما لاَ يتمُّ الوَاجِبُ إلا بهِ فهو واجب. ثم منها ما هوَ واجب على الأعيان، ومنها ما هوَ واجب على الكفاية.

----------

